# Rory M. Out of UFC 152 BJ fight Due to Cut



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Apparently he got cut in training.


Translation. dodging the drug tests.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh:


How does a cut affect a fight over a month away anyway?

Get it stitched up...it heals in like 2 weeks.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Source: https://twitter.com/arielhelwani


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

God help us all if true.

ROFLCopter will be tearing this bitch down.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah...considering it's verified by Ariel from Dana...it's probably legit.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, a cut? Really? 

I could understand if it were a week before the fight, but as was said, the event is more than a month away.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Had no interest in seeing MacSteroid beat up a washed up 155lber anyway. Get BJ an interesting fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Karyn Bryant ‏@KarynBryant

Rory MacDonald vs BJ Penn is off. Rory had to get 40+ stitches, no contact for 1 month #UFC #MMA

40 Stitches?

Good lord son, what the hell did he get hit with a machete?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

BJ/Fitch 2?

BJ vs Jim Miller?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

We'll see tomorrow. Rory should tweet an image of his huge nasty cut on his head like all responsible fighters do these days.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This really sucks, Rory had a legit chance to show the world what he can do and this happens. Hope we get to see Fitch pick up where he left off in round 3 of their last fight...make it happen Dana!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Fitch is fighting Erick Silva in Brazil.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Franklin was meant to fight Le, but they still pulled it


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Probably cut himself with his huge steroid needle(s).


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

LizaG said:


> Franklin was meant to fight Le, but they still pulled it


That was Rich....this is Fitch.

Besides if they ever do rematch, it should probably be a five rounder since their first fight was only 3 and ended in a draw.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BJ doesn't need a replacement. Scrap the fight, re-book it for Montreal in November...problem solved.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Seriously? The month is one and a half months away and he is pulling out due to a cut? Is it the bloody Grand Canyon? How do you get a cut that deep during training that you can't heal up in one a half months time...?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OHKO said:


> Seriously? The month is one and a half months away and he is pulling out due to a cut? Is it the bloody Grand Canyon? How do you get a cut that deep during training that you can't heal up in one a half months time...?


He's not allowed contact for one month apparently, the cut needed 40 stitches.

Not sure what the hell happened in training that forced him to get a cut that bad though.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

OHKO said:


> Seriously? The month is one and a half months away and he is pulling out due to a cut? Is it the bloody Grand Canyon? How do you get a cut that deep during training that you can't heal up in one a half months time...?


It's not the fact that he won't heal in time for the fight...it's the fact that he's not allowed to spar for a month.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Not sure what the hell happened in training that forced him to get a cut that bad though.


Nothing happened. The dude would rather cut himself than be forced to get caught taking steroids. Getting caught would suspend him fora lot longer than his cut will :laugh:


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Lol rory ducking bj haha


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

You know what they say about reputations.

A lifetime to build, a second to destroy.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Warning: Picture contains gore, its the cut on Rory.

http://imgur.com/4n1Py


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Great. Now we have to hear from copter how rory cut his eye on purpose to avoid vada. :confused05:


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

*Rory M. Out of UFC 152 Due to Cut*

http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012/8/5/3220937/rory-macdonald-withdraws-from-ufc-152-due-to-cut-wants-to-fight-b-j

Dana White announced this during UFC post fight presser. No word yet on who might step in to fight a "motivated" BJ Penn.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rory should join the WWE because he is really good at cutting himself for effect.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicken!

He knows BJ is coming hungry to destroy him.



Glothin said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012/8/5/3220937/rory-macdonald-withdraws-from-ufc-152-due-to-cut-wants-to-fight-b-j
> 
> Dana White announced this during UFC post fight presser. No word yet on who might step in to fight a "motivated" BJ Penn.




I think they will try to get Fitch.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*I think I agree with you now*



Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> How does a cut affect a fight over a month away anyway?
> ...


I have never been a conspiracy nut, but given the facts, I am starting to think you may have been on to something here.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> I have never been a conspiracy nut, but given the facts, I am starting to think you may have been on to something here.


Don't. The cut was terrible. In the last month of training camp a cut like that will keep you from sparring. Not only that, but a stiff jab would probably open up the cut in the fight itself.

Copter is like a 9/11 conspiracy theorist. He makes all these bullshit connections in his head and calls them fact. Everyone else sees how absurd he is and laughs at him... but he's so sure because of of his ability to convince himself of something he doesn't have any proof of. He argues out of emotion because he hates the guy.

If Rory was trying to make an excuse to get out of a fight, he would have said it was a more serious injury. Not a cut. There's 1000 other injuries that wouldn't require any visible proof and would sound more legit. If he was trying to get out of a fight / avoid testing he would have said he bruised / broke a rib or something like that. Use your head people.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Damn it, PheelgoodInc! You know logic's not allowed here. Now put on your required tinfoil hat and starting muttering something about LBJ, Rory Mac's steroid use, and Iran-Contra.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Don't. The cut was terrible. In the last month of training camp a cut like that will keep you from sparring. Not only that, but a stiff jab would probably open up the cut in the fight itself.
> 
> Copter is like a 9/11 conspiracy theorist. He makes all these bullshit connections in his head and calls them fact. Everyone else sees how absurd he is and laughs at him... but he's so sure because of of his ability to convince himself of something he doesn't have any proof of. He argues out of emotion because he hates the guy.
> 
> If Rory was trying to make an excuse to get out of a fight, he would have said it was a more serious injury. Not a cut. There's 1000 other injuries that wouldn't require any visible proof and would sound more legit. If he was trying to get out of a fight / avoid testing he would have said he bruised / broke a rib or something like that. Use your head people.


I didn't see the cut till after I posted, and I have to agree with you, it's nasty. I hope BJ doesn't get another fight, allows Rory to heal and then fights him, because I really want to see this fight still.


EDIT:
Straight from BJ Penn:


> I am sorry to hear about the injury to Rory, this is a fight that got me out of retirement and one that I was looking forward to. I would like to wish Rory a speedy and healthy recovery and request a postponement of our fight to the Rio card.
> 
> To Rory, let’s stay with VADA and continue through with the program from now until we fight!”


BJPENN.COM


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Better pull out, laying off one year because you get busted for roids is bad for your image.

edit: haha BJ mocking Rory is awesome  I hope he demloishes Rory if they ever fight, which i doubt when they stick with VADA.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, this is just too convenient. I'm on the conspiracy train. 






I get bored real quick. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Just a longer wait to see BJ fight. Urgh.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I've had cuts a bit more than half that size and they took only 5-6 stitches. 40 stitches seems absurd, that would cover half his forehead. I'm guessing it's more like 10-12.

But yes, 2 weeks for the stitches to come off, another 2-3 before the area is healed enough to not tear right back up at a tap ... I'd say postponing the fight is legit since it'd leave him with no training camp heading into one of his toughest fights.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

that is 40 stitches? what do they use, spider silk? :laugh:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> I've had cuts a bit more than half that size and they took only 5-6 stitches. 40 stitches is absurd, that would cover the entire length of his arm. I'm guessing it's more like 10-12.


40 stitches sounds about right for a cut that big on a pro fighter. 

In his situation, (a pro fighter, with the best doctors) you would want it to heal as well as possible. If you take the less cautious route you'll eventually end up with a mound of scar tissue like Nick Diaz.

I totally don't like the guy so I actually hope this turns out to be a big conspiracy. I had no interest in watching him smash Penn.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SJ said:


> 40 stitches sounds about right for a cut that big on a pro fighter.
> 
> In his situation, (a pro fighter, with the best doctors) you would want it to heal as well as possible. If you take the less cautious route you'll eventually end up with a mound of scar tissue like Nick Diaz.
> 
> I totally don't like the guy so I actually hope this turns out to be a big conspiracy. I had no interest in watching him smash Penn.


More stitches on a smaller area mean better/faster recovery :confused02:? I didn't think it worked like that, I thought you'd have a standard spacing no matter what but that was just something i'd assumed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If he got cut, he got cut.

Postpone until Montreal. That card is looking good anyway, GSP is coming back that card so it'll make the card stacked and worth buying.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

On a brighter note, now they can have several random doping tests until they fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wonder if VADA will keep testing from now until the fight like BJ said. Hope so!


----------



## extnct1 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not reading thru this whole thread to see if someone made this point already but I see this as a potential game changer... Rory was supposed to stomp Penn... but he's cut... big deal right? Penn is the king of cuts... knowing that Rory has a playdough head, Penn might attack with more knees and elbows while also taking full advantage of all ground and pound and attacking from the bottom... he might conserve his energy for moments like this... just ask Big Daddy Stevenson and the Fighter formerly known as Nightmare.... I still got Rory though... this is just a thought 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> More stitches on a smaller area mean better/faster recovery :confused02:? I didn't think it worked like that, I thought you'd have a standard spacing no matter what but that was just something i'd assumed.


It will heal more tightly and leave less scar tissue, which usually accumulates in areas where skin has to stretch to fully heal ( like the area between stitches ). It all depends on where the cut occurs of course, but this isn't an absurd number of stitches for this situation.

For a fighter, especially with a cut above the eye like that, it will make a big difference. In the end, it could even save him some plastic surgery visits!

I mentioned before that I don't really like the guy yet, but I believe 40 stitches to a cut that size is legit for a pro fighter with a good doctor. Probably no conspiracy.

All of that said I still hope he gets popped for PEDs because I love the drama.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

If Rory says he can't fight, he can't fight imo.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

a win would've been the biggest thing to happen in Rory's young career, he wouldn't purposely duck Penn. These guys train to kick and hit each other in the head...accidents will happen.


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

SJ said:


> It will heal more tightly and leave less scar tissue, which usually accumulates in areas where skin has to stretch to fully heal ( like the area between stitches ). It all depends on where the cut occurs of course, but this isn't an absurd number of stitches for this situation.
> 
> For a fighter, especially with a cut above the eye like that, it will make a big difference. In the end, it could even save him some plastic surgery visits!
> 
> ...


You also have to take into account the fact that for a cut that deep, they probably did internal stitching as well. When you add up ~12 internal and ~28 external the number makes more sense. 

I also don't believe in a conspiracy. That thing is deep and nasty. No one in their right mind would give themselves so much scar tissue for that. Specially when oh take into account the fact that it will be a weak point, prone to cuts and bleeding for the rest of his career.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So the US really did set up 9/11.

Who would have thought.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> I've had cuts a bit more than half that size and they took only 5-6 stitches. 40 stitches seems absurd, that would cover half his forehead. I'm guessing it's more like 10-12.
> 
> But yes, 2 weeks for the stitches to come off, another 2-3 before the area is healed enough to not tear right back up at a tap ... I'd say postponing the fight is legit since it'd leave him with no training camp heading into one of his toughest fights.


It's not about how long it is. That is a crazy deep cut, looks like it goes almost to his orbital. They probably stitched inside as well as the outside.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

God damnit, a fight I actually wanted to see. Atleast there's Hendo/Jones and JDS/Overeem, every good fight keeps getting cancelled


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

For all our resident finger pointers, you know who you are, I'm still waiting for some proof of Rory being on steroids.

So far the only proof I see is a giant gash on Rory's head and a doctor's note saying no contact for a month.

If at sometime he gets busted for steroids then all of you can have your parade and high five until the sun comes up. But for now, you have no proof, nothing to base your opinions off of and quite honestly have put yourselves into a category where your opinion really doesn't matter at all because everything you say comes off as being a troll.

How bout, Rory got hurt, BJ wants Rory, lets reschedule this for say a month after the original fight was planned. Seems like a simple enough plan instead of bringing up steroid use in every single thread that involves Rory.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

cutting himself to avoid drug tests. wow smh


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

demoman993 said:


> For all our resident finger pointers, you know who you are, I'm still waiting for some proof of Rory being on steroids.
> 
> So far the only proof I see is a giant gash on Rory's head and a doctor's note saying no contact for a month.
> 
> ...


Where is your proof that Rory doesn't take steroids? The unbelievably flawed drug testing programme that the commission currently uses?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Where is your proof that Rory doesn't take steroids? The unbelievably flawed drug testing programme that the commission currently uses?


You can't provide proof that someone is not doing something. For example, where is your proof that Bj Penn isn't part a secret program that is making high quality steroids, and the program is run by the UFC. Which is why he has never been caught.

Sorry if this makes no sense my phone is being weird. But you get the idea.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

It's disgusting how Roflcopter has single-handedly turned this forum anti-Rory based on nothing but his crazy speculations.

Guilty until proven innocent, right?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The witch hunt on Rory's supposed steroid use is what sometimes makes me thouroughly embarressed to be a member of this forum. Roflcopter's BS can't sink this any lower....how sad.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

alright move along people, nothing to see here.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

If Rory some how manages to dodge this VADA testing thing, then am almost convinced he is roided up. Do what BJ says and just postponed the fight a month or so and keep the drug testing going.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

​


> Rory MacDonald
> ✔
> @rory_macdonald
> (part-1) 2day i was cut at sparring i needed *3 layers of stitching* In total i needed 38 stitches Im very sad right now that i willl not


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Where is your proof that Rory doesn't take steroids? The unbelievably flawed drug testing programme that the commission currently uses?


I'm starting to think that the second part of your screen name is a warning to the rest of us.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> I'm starting to think that the second part of your screen name is a warning to the rest of us.


hahaha


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This is getting old/irritating/childish/pointless...Ape City is right, we need to move on.

Limba goo post, illustrating it's a necessity Rory sits this one out.

Let the steroid sh*t die now for the love of god!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Honestly, it really needs to stop. We can't start assuming everyone is using something just because they are ripped. Is there really any other legit evidence against him? He's a young guy, too.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Honestly, it really needs to stop. We can't start assuming everyone is using something just because they are ripped. *Is there really any other legit evidence against him?* He's a young guy, too.


IMO absolutely none. Nothing but pure speculation.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't understand why so many people seem to despise Rory. He's a respectful, talented young fighter who always tries to be entertaining. Does success irritate people that much?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Is there really any other legit evidence against him?


In reality or behind the haze of anti-psychotics meds?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> In reality or behind the haze of anti-psychotics meds?


I was hoping for reality, but I can understand if meds have to be used to obtain a delusional perspective of the world.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> I don't understand why so many people seem to despise Rory. He's a respectful, talented young fighter who always tries to be entertaining. Does success irritate people that much?


I didn't think anyone had anything against him until that moronic thread about him allegedly using roids. Also he's fighting Bj Penn.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> I didn't think anyone had anything against him until that moronic thread about him allegedly using roids. Also he's fighting Bj Penn.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


I'm sure that beating he gave Nate back in Toronto didn't do him any favors either.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Penn wants it in Brazil because since returning to his AKA roots didn't pan out it would allow him to return to his Nova União roots. I also think you would see him train with Anderson Silva since they have been highly complimentary of each other in the past and have rolled together at events in the past. The thought of BJ back with Nova makes me super excited.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bummer. Really hope this actually still happens at some point.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

K R Y said:


> Wonder if VADA will keep testing from now until the fight like BJ said. Hope so!


BJ asked for Rory to do that, and I hope they do it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> BJ asked for Rory to do that, and I hope they do it.


Can you imagine the hilarity that will ensue if he doesn't? :thumb02:


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Sucks. I'd rather BJ stay on the card but that's unlikely. So I guess Bisping is right after all in the sense that his fight with Stann is the real main event. Extremely skippable PPV now.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rory is pushing for the fight to happen at UFC 154 in Montreal. 



Rory said:


> 2day i was cut at sparring i needed 3 layers of stitching In total i needed 38 stitches Im very sad right now that i willl not ... be healed in time to fight sept 22 i am hoping that @bjpenndotcom will agree to have the fight on a ... later date in november.
> "


BJ wants UFC 153 in Rio.



BJ said:


> "I am sorry to hear about the injury to Rory, this is a fight that got me out of retirement and one that I was looking forward to. I would like to wish Rory a speedy and healthy recovery and request a postponement of our fight to the Rio card. To Rory, let's stay with VADA and continue through with the program from now until we fight! ... Rory, with all due respect you challenged me to come out of retirement and I accepted. Then, you back out of the fight! Now you want to put our fight off for two-more-months, but this fight should happen as soon as the cut heals. 10-weeks from now is plenty of time. Let's fight on Oct. 13th, that's more than reasonable."


Source - *MMAMANIA*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Where is your proof that Rory doesn't take steroids? The unbelievably flawed drug testing programme that the commission currently uses?


Except he's never fought in California of Las Vegas so he might as well not be getting tested at all.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> I don't understand why so many people seem to despise Rory. He's a respectful, talented young fighter who always tries to be entertaining. Does success irritate people that much?


Can't speak for everyone else, but I pretty much dislike any fighter who I feel should be fighting in the weight class above where they choose to fight.



> B.L: Your body seems to fill out more and more each time we see you, how much weight do you have to cut to make 170 pounds?
> R.M: Well basically I am around 185 to 190 then I usually start cutting water weight at around 180 but I will weigh 190 by fight time.


So he's probably walking around @ about 200 which is too big for WW imo.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> Can't speak for everyone else, but I pretty much dislike any fighter who I feel should be fighting in the weight class above where they choose to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> So he's probably walking around @ about 200 which is too big for WW imo.


He's exactly like GSP.

No one said GSP is too big for WW...


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

The "too big argument" is dumb. If they consistently make weight, let them fight where they want.

Glad Rory is trying to be like GSP in luring their opponents to fight in Canada. I'd have no problem with it being on that card though, as it would make it pretty stacked.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> The "too big argument" is dumb. If they consistently make weight, let them fight where they want.


Tell that to Daniel Cormier's kidneys.

Again, they can fight wherever they want. But I don't have to like or respect them if I feel they're cutting too much weight.

The problem is you end up with guys who don't want to risk long-term health side effects from over-cutting fighting guys who don't care about their futures and come in 30 lbs over the weight limit on fight night.

So basically you're punishing the responsible guys because there are guys out there dumb enough to risk health issues for a weight advantage they shouldn't need to be successful.

And then there are guys like Thiago Alves and Anthony Johnson with wins on their records where they missed weight and came in even more overweight and their opponent felt pressured to 'man up' and fight them even though they didn't meet their contract requirements.

I'm not saying ban weight cutting or anything crazy, just exercising my right as a fan to boo the shit out of guys who think beating up a way smaller guy is an acceptable way to earn a living.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

The fact that this forum allows people to continuously go off on the same shit in every thread is a massive joke.

Speculation is one thing but this has gone on too far...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm sure that beating he gave Nate back in Toronto didn't do him any favors either.


The third round was a beating, but the first two rounds were actually pretty close, with Rory edging them out.

Carlos Condit gave Rory a much bigger beating in the third round of their fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You know a big reason Rory doesn't fight outside of Canada is because cutting weight and traveling don't mix well. You take a fighter like Anthony Johnson and the further he got away from his camp the less likely he was to make weight. 

And while I'm sure BJ wants to fight in October, and he does have a point that card already has

Aldo/Koch
Belfort/Belcher
Teixeira/Jackson
Silva/Fitch

and Big Nog's return which will be a big fight and maybe even a co-main event.

Personally I kind of wish the China fight would have been a bigger card to justify having Penn/Macdonald, Franklin/Le, and Thiago/Kim on it. But as we all know BJ doesn't fight on free cards even if he is 1-3-1 and not nearly the PPV draw he once was.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

John8204 said:


> You know a big reason Rory doesn't fight outside of Canada is weight cutting and traveling don`t mix well.


Then he should be fighting at MW. Every other fighter in the UFC travels around the world to fight. If you`re cutting that much weight that you can only make weight if opponents come to you, then you`re cutting too much weight.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Tell that to Daniel Cormier's kidneys.
> 
> Again, they can fight wherever they want. But I don't have to like or respect them if I feel they're cutting too much weight.
> 
> ...


Simple solution: Weigh-ins at fight day.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Simple solution: Weigh-ins at fight day.


I'd like to think this would work.

But I'd be worried that it would just be an increased risk to fighter safety as you'd have guys still cutting all that weight and then going into fights dehydrated and gassed before the fight even began.

The problem is no matter what rules you institute, you can't protect the fighters from themselves.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> I'd like to think this would work.
> 
> But I'd be worried that it would just be an increased risk to fighter safety as you'd have guys still cutting all that weight and then going into fights dehydrated and gassed before the fight even began.


That's the usual argument against fight day weigh-ins, but I don't think it's valid, because IF fighters still cut that much weight and fought dehydrated and hence gassed even before the fight even began they would much more probably LOSE, so a massive weight cut would not be an advantage but a disadvantage. Fighters only do the weight cut to have an advantage and to win more likely, but if they start to lose because of the weight cut, there is no reason anymore for them to do it. The goal is to WIN not to cut weight.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> That's the usual argument against fight day weigh-ins, but I don't think it's valid, because IF fighters still cut that much weight and fought dehydrated and hence gassed even before the fight even began they would much more probably LOSE, so a massive weight cut would not be an advantage but a disadvantage. Fighters only do the weight cut to have an advantage and to win more likely, but if they start to lose because of the weight cut, there is no reason anymore for them to do it. The goal is to WIN not to cut weight.


It's a terrible idea, until you can change the attitudes of the majority of MMA fighters you need the time to rehydrate. The membrane that protects the brain is primarily water, if you dehydrate yourself, then go and get punched in the head, you're going to have a lot of fighters suffering brain damage.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Purgetheweak said:


> It's a terrible idea, until you can change the attitudes of the majority of MMA fighters you need the time to rehydrate. The membrane that protects the brain is primarily water, if you dehydrate yourself, then go and get punched in the head, you're going to have a lot of fighters suffering brain damage.


I think the point is that you don't dehydrate yourself in the first place. If you did, you would be in big trouble as you point out.

In other words, 95% of all fighters would have to move up a weight class. Something I would be happy to see.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> It's a terrible idea, until you can change the attitudes of the majority of MMA fighters you need the time to rehydrate. The membrane that protects the brain is primarily water, if you dehydrate yourself, then go and get punched in the head, you're going to have a lot of fighters suffering brain damage.


The answer is in my post you quoted. As Soojooko pointed out, the fighters wouldn't dehydrate (aka cut weight) themselves in the first place. They do it nowadays, because it gives them a weight advantage after rehydrating. But if dehydrating doesn't give them an advantage, but a disadvantage, because they can't rehydrate fast enough to get a weight advantage, they wouldn't dehydrate (aka cut weight) and hence there wouldn't be the danger for their brain lacking protective liquid.

With weigh-ins at fight day we could actually see WW fighting at WW and not (L)HW (like Johnson) fighting at WW.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Purgetheweak said:


> It's a terrible idea, until you can change the attitudes of the majority of MMA fighters you need the time to rehydrate. The membrane that protects the brain is primarily water, if you dehydrate yourself, then go and get punched in the head, you're going to have a lot of fighters suffering brain damage.


In order to change their mindsets, something would have to change like this. Otherwise they would have no incentive to change their ways


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I think the point is that you don't dehydrate yourself in the first place. If you did, you would be in big trouble as you point out.
> 
> In other words, 95% of all fighters would have to move up a weight class. Something I would be happy to see.


I agree with the sentiment, BUT, you are giving fighters way too much credit.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> I agree with the sentiment, BUT, you are giving fighters way too much credit.


This, fighters are going to push the limits of their own health in order to gain any advantage possible.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> This, fighters are going to push the limits of their own health in order to gain any advantage possible.


Well then maybe it will take a really serious injury or even (dare I say it) a death to change their minds on weight cutting.

I've never liked the idea of fighters cutting stupid amounts of weight to gain advantages in a fight.

Be a man and fight at your natural weight class (Hi Rumble).


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Well then maybe it will take a really serious injury or even (dare I say it) a death to change their minds on weight cutting.


No, that won't help. They will still take the risk and in their mind it's only the other fighters that will get injured or die, because they think they are smarter themselves. The only thing that will change their mind on weight cutting is LOSING. When weight cutting becomes an disadvantage, they will immediately stop doing it. With weigh-ins at fight day it will become a disadvantage, because they won't be able to rehydrate that fast and consequently fighters who do big weight cuts will be weaker and will have less gas and hence will lose more often.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Well then maybe it will take a really serious injury or even (dare I say it) a death to change their minds on weight cutting.
> 
> I've never liked the idea of fighters cutting stupid amounts of weight to gain advantages in a fight.
> 
> Be a man and fight at your natural weight class (Hi Rumble).


Pro wrestlers have proven that it makes no difference. Those dudes have been dropping like flies over the last decade and it hasn`t slowed them down one bit.

If you won`t put your life on the line, someone else will and until they die, they`ll probably make a lot more money and enjoy a lot more recognition. Benoit and Guererro enjoyed the most success of their careers when they were drugged out of their minds. Both guys put on like 40 lbs of pure muscle in the couple of years leading up to their deaths. They knew the risks, but they had never got to be World champions before they said `%$?* it` and went over the edge.

It would be the exact same way with same day weigh ins. The guys who took it too far would win fights due to the size advantage, and the risk of death wouldn`t deter them especially once they started making that Anderson Silva money.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> I agree with the sentiment, BUT, you are giving fighters way too much credit.





Purgetheweak said:


> This, fighters are going to push the limits of their own health in order to gain any advantage possible.


It's not possible to put the weight back on in such a short space of time. If they try, the fighter cutting weight will be at a *massive* disadvantage compared to a dude not cutting. In other words, fighters wont cut. Sure, they might find other ways to gain an advantage, but dropping 20 pounds and putting it back on again wont be one of them.

IF they we're to do pre fight weigh ins, what we'll see initially is a bunch of fights called off on fight day because a fighter has attempted to cut weight and blown it. This isnt a good thing. But with time, the fighters will realize that trying to fight at a weight class well below their natural weight is futile and will stop doing it.

Besides, if most fighters move up in weight then nobody will gain and advantage, right? Only a select few ( Edgar, Machida etc ) currently fight at their natural weights. These are the guys that will have a big advantage initially. Completely fair in my book.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Pro wrestlers have proven that it makes no difference. Those dudes have been dropping like flies over the last decade and it hasn`t slowed them down one bit.
> 
> If you won`t put your life on the line, someone else will and until they die, they`ll probably make a lot more money and enjoy a lot more recognition. Benoit and Guererro enjoyed the most success of their careers when they were drugged out of their minds. Both guys put on like 40 lbs of pure muscle in the couple of years leading up to their deaths. They knew the risks, but they had never got to be World champions before they said `%$?* it` and went over the edge.
> 
> It would be the exact same way with same day weigh ins. The guys who took it too far would win fights due to the size advantage, and the risk of death wouldn`t deter them especially once they started making that Anderson Silva money.


Chris Benoit killed himself. He didn't die due to a heart attack or some other steroid related physical cause.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Chris Benoit killed himself. He didn't die due to a heart attack or some other steroid related physical cause.


There was steroids in his system & most believe it played a role. (everyone outside of MMA & the WWE, basically) There's no definitive proof either way, honestly, but there's more weight to the "'roids played a big role" side.


----------

